# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Reda Bouaida] Bonjour ! Bonne anne !

## Reda Bouaida

Bonjour  tous les dveloppeurs / euses,

J'cris ce sujet dans le but de ... prsenter, mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer.  :8O: 

Je m'appelle Reda Bouaida, j'ai 15 ans, et j'aime beaucoup l'informatique, les nouvelles technologies , et les mangas aussi.  ::): 

Je viens de m'inscrire il y'a pas longtemps ( 01/01/2011  00:0x  ::mouarf::  ), mais je ne suis pas actif dans le forum, je suis en train d'apprendre le langage C# avec .NET car je le trouve simple et puissant  la fois, et je ne trouve pas de difficults pour le moment pour demander de l'aide.
Je ne sais pas de quoi parler de plus ... Rien d'important,

Je vous remercie d'avoir lu ma prsentation,

----------


## vpourchet

Bonjour et bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------

